# Emergency Plan – How Do You Get Setup?



## Tim_SkyWatcher (Oct 23, 2013)

How do you create an *Emergency Plan*? And . . . are there any good software tools to help you out? Here are my suggestions . . .

A good Emergency Plan lists your inventory items (protected assets, tools and equipment, clothing, food, water and supplies), individual and group requirements for *Shelter-In-Place* and *Evacuation*, emergency contacts, evacuation routes and destinations, and the actions (tasks) to take before and during the emergency period.

Here are _three suggested strategies _ shown below for preparing your Emergency Plan. Review and choose the strategy below which best fulfills your personal requirements! (I will give you my personal preference at the end)

*1. Pen and Notebook*. Yeah, that's right -- very basic and immediately doable! A wired notebook with blue-lined pages -- like the ones the school kids use -- holds pages together better than a yellow legal notepad, and can be purchased at just about any office supply, supermarket or drugstore. The large 8 ½ X 11 (standard paper size) size is suggested. Get one that's thick, because you will probably be writing and editing your inventory, contact and task lists a lot before final completion. A three ringed binder with inserted blue-lined pages is even better -- you can then add and remove as many pages as you want, and you can more easily make copies of your completed work.

*2. Computer Word Processor or Spreadsheet Document* -- has major advantages over basic Pen and Notebook entry. You can copy, paste, edit, re-copy and sort much information without having to constantly rewrite your listed items and tasks. When all entries are complete, simply send your Emergency Plan with all your related lists and information to the printer. There is also the advantage that you can easily save and store a copy of your Emergency Plan for yourself and send a copy to others via an email attachment. I recommend using a spreadsheet program if you have one (e.g, Microsoft Excel ®) instead of a word processor because the spreadsheet program allows you to easily and automatically number, calculate and total your Emergency Plan items. You can tabulate the cost of each item so you can know what you are spending, and you can enter the weight of items so can you know, for instance, how much you can load in your car or truck for transport or evacuation.

*3. Emergency Preparedness Database Program* -- is a computer software application program specifically designed for Emergency Plan preparation and action. If, comparably, the Pen and Notebook method is like a sturdy pair of hiking boots and the Emergency Preparedness Spreadsheet method is like a good, reliable horse and saddle, then the relational database program is like a supercharged, air conditioned four-wheel drive pickup with front end winch and premier internal stereo system! Specific information on items, principals and contacts can be entered in a relational database program and automatically tabulated, totaled and presented on screen and in custom reports. Tasks and evacuation routes can be entered, and links established for security, weather, road condition and satellite views and other purposes. I have yet to find a good Emergency Preparedness database program for the Apple operating system, but for Windows XP and Windows 7 and 8, check out *Home and Office Emergency Preparedness (HOEP)*. You can download the program for FREE, and you can use the program for up to 21 days without charge -- plenty long enough for most people to create a comprehensive Emergency Plan. Although, if you find the program valuable you may want to get a continued use license -- that helps the programmer stay in business -- and allows you permanent use of all the Emergency Preparedness program's bells and whistles. That program is available at: *http://www.chryssoft.com * .

The important point -- whatever method you use -- is to stop, review, plan, prioritize and budget -- and actually create a good Emergency Plan. Then print out and/or prepare your final reports and checklists, and have the printed reports and checklists handy for periodic review -- and ready for an actual emergency if one occurs.

Those are my suggestions! Please let me know what your recommendations and preferences are and -- if you use an Apple operating system -- if you have found any good Emergency Preparedness application software designed for that operating system.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Kudos! Nice write-up.


Just want to add one of the most commonly missed ideas in any emergency planning, what is the emergency?

In my area preparing for floods and feet of snow are pointless, or, if there is a concern of flooding for me - in so that I have to worry or evacuate - the world has bigger issues.
An emergency I should plan/prepare for would be fires, extended power outages, maybe a tornado, stuff like that.

All too often when someone asks me about emergency planning the first thing out of my mouth is "What is the emergency". 

First step in emergency planning; make the choice to prepare
Second step; what is the emergency
Third step; get your ass in gear and get started


----------



## Tim_SkyWatcher (Oct 23, 2013)

doubleTHICK said:


> Kudos! Nice write-up.
> 
> . . . Just want to add one of the most commonly missed ideas in any emergency planning, what is the emergency? . . .


Good question. I would define an emergency as any non-regular event which requires extraordinary action to safeguard life and property.

So, if you regularly have heavy snowfall and always have a week's worth of food in the house, then digging your car out a snow bank or being snowed in for two days would not be an emergency.

So, your Emergency Plan, in that example, might include the extra food and supplies that you might store beyond your regular one-week supply.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think this is very insightful and appreciate it, I am a chef and restaurant designer. We have a program that is called HACCP that we have to review for designing a new kitchen or restaurant. HACCP stands for Hazard Analysis of Critical Control Points. Where in the flow of food from receiving to delivering to the customers plate can food become contaminated. Well that is how I made my bug out plans. What is a crisis? Where are the opportunities that my family is at risk? Not for everyone, but it works for me, but I am going to check out the sight you posted it sounds like a great program to help out.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you ought to K.I.S.S. the plan and have it all in your head.

Two scenerios. 

1. If you're stuck in the mud you have time to figure out how to get out.
2.If someone is bleeding bad you better act quick.

Your head can handle more megs than any puter. Use it. go through any and all crisis you can think of and think it through how to react.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

A quote I’ve heard many times that I really like “Battle plans go out the window when the shooting starts”.

I think this concept must be imbedded into any emergency plan. I believe in having multiple backup plans, general guides. However, more important than a plan is the ability to improvise.

I heard a fellow say one time – “skills make improvisation possible”. Along those lines… Cody Lundin “The more you know, The less you need”

In other words, if a plan goes out the window do you have the knowledge and skills to create a new one on the fly? My 2 cents…


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Cotton said:


> I think this concept must be imbedded into any emergency plan. I believe in having multiple backup plans, general guides. However, more important than a plan is the ability to improvise.


Good point.

Plans only work if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There are two aspects to prepping, the acquisition of supplies and the acquisition of skills, procedures and capabilities. I tend to keep the supplies in a spreadsheet where I record an inventory and a list of what to acquire next. For the skills and procedures, I have a Word document that is updated whenever I think of a topic I want to add or a change I want to make as well as a small library of "How To" books. I also keep a list of skills within our group and skills we lack.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's how we came up with ours.

1. We wrote down what we felt were the most likely events to happen; wildfire, earthquake, nuclear event (including war), economic meltdown, etc. Then we listed the like impact of those events, and modifying the impacts depending on whether the event was local, regional, or national.

2. We discussed what could be done to mitigate each event prior to it happening, and prioritized the list. Then we starting on those items that would be the quickest, easiest, and cheapest (like strapping the water heater to the wall, in the event of an earthquake).

3. Next we prioritized responses that would be required immediately (as in utility disconnects following an earthquake), down to those less urgent. We made a checklist of responses for each event, in an effort to not overlook items in the heat of the moment.

4. We set goals of preparations to complete for each event and prioritized them, weighted on how likely we felt the event was, the impact of the event, and the costs involved with each mitigation.

We placed copies of the plan into two identical binders. Each event has a separate section in the binders. In each section are diagrams with the location of important items, like utility disconnects, as well as photos of things like valves that need to be closed. We even added arrows to the photos showing the direction valve handles need to be turned to close them. The binders also have additional information such as emergency phone numbers, communications plan, and a rotation checklist for semi perishable items like extra stored feed.

This may seem like overkill, but as stated earlier, when the SHTF it would be easy to overlook items in the rush to respond. Also, we often have house/animal sitters staying on the property while we are traveling, and we wanted to have a reference easily available for them. We developed our plan over ten years ago, and each January we review and update it as needed.


----------



## Tim_SkyWatcher (Oct 23, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> I think you ought to K.I.S.S. the plan and have it all in your head. . . .


You highlight an important point: Emergency Preparedness planning should not be so complex that effective actions would be too difficult to complete when an emergency actually occurs. Some people, like yourself, may be able to manage most or all of the planning information in your head.

On the other hand . . .



k0xxx said:


> Here's how we came up with ours.
> 
> 1. We wrote down what we felt were the most likely events to happen; wildfire, earthquake, nuclear event (including war), economic meltdown, etc. Then we listed the like impact of those events, and modifying the impacts depending on whether the event was local, regional, or national. . . .


Very impressive!

It is true that each hour of proper planning may save you many hours -- or even days -- worth of time when an emergency actually occurs. But what is the right amount of planning and preparation?

The answer is unique for each person. But at a minimum, I would suggest (at least for myself) at least two written checklists (written directly onto paper or printed through a computer): 
* A list for Emergency Items -- assets (tools and equipment, etc.), food, water and supplies.
* A "Task List" for things to do when an emergency occurs (e.g., pick up your kids at school, turn off the gas, etc.).

Conditions may be hectic when an emergency actually occurs. So, having reference sheets or checklists helps ensure I don't overlook important items and tasks.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Memory retention.

As I recall if you hear it, read it and see it the ability to recall it is greatly enhanced. 

Putting your plan into writing will help you remember it.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I keep a green one inch binder. I have it divided into 5 sections: supplies, BOL info and members info, health, blueprints, and agriculture. 
It keep everything listed neatly, our plans out, back-up first aid instructions ( along with health back ground on our group members ), blueprints for things needing built/ already built, our plans for each scenario, our supplies and where they are, where our BOL is, edible plants guide, seeds, how-to's. Plus it's an easy grab and go.


----------

